# Lemon Thyme Wine!!!!



## Leanne (Aug 17, 2009)

Tryed my lemon thyme last night. OMG! I'm addicted. It is wonderful!
I made it as an experiment 2 years back and forgot about it to be honest. It is my new favourite. Must make more!
I highly recommend it!

1 pint lemon thyme (do not use the stalks)
Juice of one lemon.
3 lb / 1,350 grams sugar
2 lb / 900 grams raisins
Water up to 1 gallon
Yeast nutrient
Wine yeast

Chop the thyme finely and place in a fermentation bucket. Pour over the boiling water and add the raisins and lemon juice. Cover and leave for seven days, stirring well daily. Add the sugar, stirring vigorously to dissolve it. Add the yeast nutrient and wine yeast. Cover and leave for ten days in a warm place, stirring daily. Strain through a fine sieve and put liquid into a demijohn and fit an airlock to seal the jar.

Store in a warm place and allow the fermentation to work. When fermentation has ceased, rack the wine into a clean jar and place in a cooler environment and leave. When the wine is clear and stable siphon into bottles.

Forget you have it for as long as possible. Find it accidentally and try!


----------



## firebob (Aug 17, 2009)

That sounds good and I'll start one up sometime today. I just don't know how to forget that I have it.


----------



## Draedan (May 30, 2011)

Hi Leanne

Glad you tried this one as it is one of my next trials to sample, just a quickie though - I know you said not to add the stalks, but if the thyme is flowering do you use the flowers aswell or just the leaves???

I imagine it uses a lot of thyme to make 1 pint up.....

With thanks from the peat bog brewer !


----------



## Leanne (May 31, 2011)

As you can see I am also a brit. Peat bogs are conspicuous by their absence though.
At this time of year they shouldn't be flowering. However, if they are then you can use the flowers in salads or omelettes.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 31, 2011)

This really sounds good. I love the smell of lemon Thyme


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 1, 2011)

So you leave all that green in there for 17 days? I would think it would mold.
I've been wanting to make lemon BALM wine. Saw someone mention it once, but never got a recipe from him. I would think it's the same general idea. My lemon balm propogates all over the place and smells amazing. Leaves are large, like mint. I have usually read that you make "tea" and then remove the leaves as they have given all they have to give.

Any thoughts people??

Debbie


----------



## Leanne (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't bottle or drink it if it had gone moldy and I definitely did both! Lol.
I haven't tried with lemon balm. I might give it a go.


----------

